# $10/$20 Off Audi A6 Complete Shocks and Struts Replacement



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Standard Kit
1998-2001 A6 Sedan 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 30V
1999-2001 A6 Wagon 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 30V

Enhanced Kit
1998-2001 A6 Sedan 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 30V
1999-2001 A6 Wagon 2WD Non-quattro 2.8L 30V

Blausport kits include all the necessary Audi shock mounts, bump stops, dust boots, and shock related hardware to ease installation. When replacing all critical components you can be assured of that new car feel again! With decades of specialized Audi experience we understand how important the Audi driving experience is. Be assured that Blausport's kits make it better. "Feel The Road" with Blausport's Autobahn Series Audi shocks and struts! Click here for the full writeup on our Audi shock kits including fitment specifics.





*Blauparts' BIG Bringing in the New Year Sale now till Jan 31st!

** SELECT ** items / kits feature Special Sale Pricing, Free Gift Packages, and Free Shipping!*

*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------

